# How many of the gothic rose lamps are you getting?



## Imaginetheday (Feb 7, 2018)

I've gotten 3 additional, for a total of 4. I think that's enough, but I'm wondering if anybody has plans for more.


----------



## Vizionari (Feb 7, 2018)

I have 2 so far as to make my campsite look symmetrical, but I might get more.


----------



## Charmed (Feb 8, 2018)

I've already gotten 8 to make a lamp cult


----------



## Ras (Feb 8, 2018)

I've got four.  I doubt if I'll need that many, but why not?


----------



## SierraSigma (Feb 8, 2018)

I got all 11. Then went to place them all only to learn that the camp seems to have a maximum number of individual items you can place, regardless of their size.

Worth it.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 8, 2018)

I have four so far, laid out symmetrically around the drum set.


----------



## Gashlycrumb (Feb 8, 2018)

I want to get as many as possible, because I’d like to deck out my camper in gothic stuff as well as my campgrounds. I wish we could get multiples of the other items too; I’d love to have an extra rug and some extra chairs. I kinda wish this had been a item crafting event, then I’d have plenty


----------



## Imaginetheday (Feb 8, 2018)

Gashlycrumb said:


> I want to get as many as possible, because I’d like to deck out my camper in gothic stuff as well as my campgrounds. I wish we could get multiples of the other items too; I’d love to have an extra rug and some extra chairs. I kinda wish this had been a item crafting event, then I’d have plenty



They did say that some of these items will be available later, so fingers crossed! I think this would be a great Halloween set.


----------



## Snow (Feb 8, 2018)

I stopped at four when I realized that even if they are all on, only 3 cast a glow on the ground around them. It seemed weird-looking to me so I quit. I may make more since I'm still growing flowers, just in case they fix that


----------



## ESkill (Feb 9, 2018)

I have four so far. I think I'll probably just stick with that amount so I can have it symmetrical.  But maybe I'll want some in my camper and some out on the grounds...I guess I'll see how many I can get until time runs out haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 9, 2018)

I got got two extras, might get another because they are pretty cute, been mostly getting a bunch of essence because that's the hardest thing to obtain imo and it's worth the trade!


----------



## Ashariel (Feb 10, 2018)

I got all of them I have all my amenities maxed out except for hip so I got some hip essence lamps and roses!!.lol


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 10, 2018)

I made four of the lamps so I can line the four corners of a room if I feel like it. I also have four potted red and fusion roses and six potted purple roses. The roses look so cool I needed them as furniture.


----------



## MopyDream44 (Feb 10, 2018)

I ended up only getting 8 lamps total mainly because I wasn't really using too much flower food for this event, and I wanted a few more potted fusion roses to decorate with. I would have liked a handful more of those as well, but I think I ended up getting 4 of those. I also ended up maxing most of the other options. I decided not to get any cute or natural essences, because I don't have much need for them at this time. You better believe I jumped on those hip essences though.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 10, 2018)

I only wanted two.


----------



## ESkill (Feb 10, 2018)

I ended up with six. I stocked up on wood, cotton, and preserves because I'm really low on those. And I got a couple different essences.


----------

